# Anyone testing 27th April??



## Cbear (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi,

I'm currently in my 2ww after my 4th ICSI cycle.I had 2 4-celled embies transferred on 13th.Anyone care to join me in this crazy wait??


   to yous all


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi c bear
hows u?i also had grade 2 5 cells x2
im testing the 26th and this also my 4th ivf so let it be a  all round hey keep me posted all the best love nikki


----------



## moosedog (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi cbear

I had two embies put on board on 13th as well so testing on wed 27th.  I don't know about you but this wait is killing me, this is my first try at IVF and everything i have heard about it is true - you really do need so much wilpower to get through this.  My boobs are so sore, is this s good sign or not?

Les X


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi all, 

Just thought I'd join in I'm also testing on the 27th after our first go at IVF and I'm finding the wait worst than the treatment.

It's also my first post on here and I'm liking all the faces.

Good luck all   

Cal


----------



## witchypoo (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi
Just wanted to wish you all luck. I'm due to test on the 29th - here's to much babydust for us all!


----------



## Cbear (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome aboard!!!

I was starting to think I was the only one going crazy! I guess I should know what it's like as this is my 4th cycle. I think it's worse this time as this will most likely be my last shot 

I was soooo tempted to POAS this morning but somehow managed to convince myself it would be a waste of money!

How's everyone feeling??

I started with cramps las night and really felt negative about the whole thing especially as I still have a week to go.......

On previous occasions I have started to bleed before my test date so knew what the outcome would be.Only trouble is,I never really thought about when the signs/symptoms happened or on what day etc 

Sending everyone tonnes of    

Anyone still having symptoms from the hcg shot?? I would swear my sense of smell is better but...maybe I'm just imagining it 

Is everyone back at work or off like me??

Take care,

TTYS

Cbx


----------



## redcraig (Apr 2, 2004)

hi there cbear

I am due to test 27th april -  natural FET  with 2x 5 cell embies.
Good luck to all ladies in waiting

caz
xxx


----------



## adele66 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi
I am due to test on the 27th, it can't come round quick enough. I have rotten back ache all the time like af is going to arrive (I am losing count of how many times I go to the loo to check) but nothing. My boobs are so swolen and sore I have had to buy a bigger bra. Is anyone else having these symptoms?
Love Adele xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Cbear, Cal and Caz.....hope you're all doing ok. I've added you all to the 2ww list......click on the link to find it 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=27575.msg322370#msg322370

Much luck to you all.......fingers crossed for those BFP's,

Take care, Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi girlies,

et on 10th April but testing on 27th?  

     .

Selina X


----------



## emaa (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi to all of you future moms   (including me) 
I had my ET on 10th of Apr & my test is due to on 27th , i am in my 2ww  & counting the days ,,,as most of you are   lets all pray to our God it will be positive this time,i cant tell u how much I'm reliefed when I'm reading the feed backs & replays it makes life much easier on all of us when we share our pain & hopes cuz only us know how it feels ...Keep on the positive attitude as me ...even we we have the AF pain lets think its the earl pregnancy symptoms .
this is my third trial ,wish me luck as i wish to all of us ...
i don't know but I'm optimistic this time & have a lot of faith in my God   ^  
Keep on touch
me 29,husband 30,MFI
!st ICSI 1/7/04.BFN
2nd FET 1/1/05 BFN
3rd ICSI 10/4/05 test on 27th Apr hope


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

i'm new to this board.

i too am testing on the 27th. this is our first icsi cycle. don't know if i can wait till the 27th, am so desperate to know one way of another!

i've had af cramps and very sore boobs ever since et (13th april), think it could be the cylogest...anyone else had these symptoms

i have to say i'm not feeling too hopeful at all, preparing for the worst, but just need to know!!! argghhh going crazy !  

hope everyone is is managing to wait patiently 

sending lots of     

jobie xx


----------



## adele66 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi 
I think anyone who can wait patiently must be a saint. I test on Wednesday and have been tempted on many occasions to buy a test to see but I keep saying I will do it tomorrow and we all know tomorrow never comes.
For the last couple of days I have had some light brownish coloured discharge ( sorry if tmi) that disappears after a couple of hours, has anyone else had this? I am still getting slight pain from my ovaries and back ache and keep worrying AF is here. 
I feel like I am going round the bend so you are not alone in all this.
Thank heavens for this site I am so pleased I found it.
    to you all

Adele xx


----------



## emaa (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi 
My test is due to on 27th/april ,i can't wait ,my AF pains are gettting worse ,any help?


----------



## Debbie C (Oct 30, 2004)

Emaa - see reply on BFP today!

I had similar symptoms to you and got a BFP on Thurs! 

E-mail me if you want any other info!

Debs xx

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

debbie on your 

i too have had terrible af pains all the way through this 2ww! really feels as though af is here  

the brown discahrge tends to be old blood, so may not be anything to worry about, some ladies get this and still get their .

i went out last night for a girlie night, didn't drink , but had a bit of a boogie! really enjoyed it, but was trying to dance without bopping around too much 

lets hope we can all last out a bit longer!!

i'm going camping this weekend in the lakes so hope that'll keep me pre-occupied!

  

jobie xx


----------



## Cbear (Mar 8, 2004)

Bad news   I'm spotting  and think    will arrive later. Not  sure what our next step will be,I was pretty convinced it would be the one this time.

Thanks for all your support.

TTYS

Cx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

cbear when are you due to test


----------



## Cbear (Mar 8, 2004)

27th April, but AF is here.....


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

i am so sorry


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Cbear.....ever so sorry


----------



## adele66 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi
I was due to test 27th but   has arrived, it was just not meant to be this time 

Love Adele


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

adele66-am so sorry and we all know how you feel.if you need to talk let it all out on here
luv petal b


----------



## debbie62 (Nov 19, 2004)

hello girls
im also testing on the 27th which will only be 12 days after fet, did a test yesterday which was neg so not holding much hope out, i know it was only 9 days but ive no symptoms at all not even tender boobs nothing at all. Feeling a bit down as this will be our last attempt as we are having to pay for all this and now no money left for another go.Last attempt in Dec had a bio-chemical so it sort of worked but also had sore boobs etc.Good luck to all you testing   and   to those with a bfn .
Love Debbie


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

cbear   so sorry  - know how u feel

gutted as   arrived today after spotting most of yesterday   

coming to terms with it all, worst part is telling evryone - feel i've let everyone down

 to everyone else testing 

jobie xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jobie  you haven't let anyone down hun,

Take care, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## emaa (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Jobie
I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this time   i know exactly how you feel as i went through this twice    & i don't know maybe the third time tomorrow  
But i think with each time I'm getting stronger & try to look at positive side for each time   i know that you are thinking now OOH GOD i will be through this pain again but here what happened for me is with each time the pain became less maybe used to it & became much stronger .Try to go for break any where ...you need to rest your self after the cycle
Hope you all the luck in your next cycle


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

thanks lizzy and emaa

it's a horrible feeling to experience...very empty..but i know i'll get over it..just need time

we plan to go away for a few days in a couple of weeks, a hotel break just to chill out

hope you get your bfp this time!!

jobie xx


----------



## Cbear (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm sorry to see so many BFN.

DP wants us to have one last go but at the moment I'm not sure if I can put myself through it all again.

Hoping we all get our BFP's soon.

Cbx


----------



## moosedog (Jan 3, 2005)

Hiya everyone

Just to let you know - i got up at 3.00am this morning as could not wait any longer (could not sleep either and desperately wanted the loo!!!)

Did 2 test (1 Clear Blue and 1 First Response) both    

Am absolutely and completely stunned - also very, very, pleased and feel very honoured that nature has chosen for it to work for me.  Thank you so much to everyone for your thoughts and helpful advice - would not have coped without this site - especial thanks to Emily - you are great!!

Am totally on    

Speak to you all soon - good luck to everyone else testing today and whenever - sorry am gabbling now!

Les X


----------



## debbie62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi les 
congratulations so very pleased for you i bet your tired (getting up at 3 ! )
ive now got to retest on Friday cause of low hcg which for me will be day 14 as my hosp test on day 12 so fingers crossed ,Take care 
Love Debbie


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Les - what a fantastic wedding present!!!! Many congratulations!
Fee


----------



## redcraig (Apr 2, 2004)

test results back at lunch time to confirm neg.I started to bleed yesterday afternoon.What made it all very sad  had positve pregnancy result day before.   

Hubbie and I have decided to call it a day as we have been blessed before.I am very sad but there is nothing we can do to change what has happened.

So all I can say it a BIG well done to everyone who has posted BFP results and hope all goes well for everyone else who is going through treatment  at the moment.  


take care

caroline


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Caroline ~ i'm so sad for you......wish i could find the words but can only send you many hugs 

Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------

